

I want to teach people to be Growth Hackers / Online Marketers - timoconnor

Me and a group of entrepreneurs who have together built over a dozen tech and internet businesses that cumulatively secured more than $100 million in funding are running a series of weekend Test Drive Online Marketing in SFO for people who are seriously considering becoming an Online Marketer or Growth Hacker. The program will present people with a unique opportunity to “test drive” what it's like being one for a weekend to find out if the career suites them. In 48 hours of learning by doing, attendees will actually build, launch and start marketing a fully functional eCommerce site. We’ve found this approach provides maximum exposure to the full marketing stack and real world marketing problem solving in a short time period. We already have the product lines lined up so people just need to bring their creative and analytical minds, and be ready to learn. We priced the event at $99 which doesn't cover our costs - these weekends are more so a labor of love and way to give back. http://marcademy.com/test-drive/ or http://marcademy.eventbrite.com/
======
bradnickel
What a great idea. Unfortunately I am in Miam, but would love to look at
replicating here.

~~~
timoconnor
thanks for the comment. would love to do it in Miami. actually Miami is on the
list for the Fall or Spring. Stay tuned.

~~~
bradnickel
Great to hear. Feel free to reach out if you would like to discuss further.

